# You Retired, But Your Spouse or Partner Still Works?



## ClassicRockr (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm retired (SS), but wife still works a full-time job during the week. Sometimes I have to remind friends or family that wife is still working and not yet retired. We can't get together with anyone during the day, b/c she is working. Since I do most things with my wife, our boat doesn't go out during the week, except perhaps during one of her vacation weeks. Our friends take there boat out during the week. Very little during the weekends. But, they are both retired. 

I was just wondering if any of you have this going on and must remind people that only one of you are retired.


----------



## Justme (Nov 14, 2014)

I have never retired because I have never needed to work outside the home in our 45 years of marriage. My husband retired at 57 as a senior school principal, and became a university lecturer, an OFSTED inspector (inspecting schools) and an Educational consultant. All that came to an abrupt end in 2006 when he had a subarachnoid haemorrhage, which trashed half his brain.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 14, 2014)

We both retired around the same time, and planned it that way.  I'm happy, because the workplace didn't put a damper on our enjoyment of the retirement lifestyle.  Doing stuff during the weekdays does have it's benefits.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 14, 2014)

My husband retired at 55 due to a health issue that was thought to be permanent and he was simply unable to continue working.  He planned to retired at 60 (headmaster).  After about a year he had improved quite a lot and within two he was fully recovered.  I think it was after about 9 months that he decided he'd like a part-time job.  He saw an ad for 15 hrs a week reading metres.  He really enjoyed it as he did a lot of walking, no stress.  He already had his full pension and lump sum of course, but just wanted to work.  

I was 52 when he retired so was still working - only part time by that time.

After 2 1/2 years he decided he wanted to volunteer in Africa using his education skills.  So we did.  For two years.  He trained teachers.  Of course this meant I retired as well - I was 55.  

So neither of our retirements were planned.  But we're enjoying the hell out of being retired!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 14, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> We both retired around the same time, and planned it that way.  I'm happy, because the workplace didn't put a damper on our enjoyment of the retirement lifestyle.  Doing stuff during the weekdays does have it's benefits.



We mainly stay home on weekends.  Trips into the city, shopping, going to the cinema or concerts is all done on weekdays.


----------

